
I Paid Women to Play Overwatch with Me, and It Was Fantastic - djsumdog
http://kotaku.com/i-paid-women-to-play-overwatch-with-me-and-it-was-fant-1795144088
======
Jun8
I nearly didn't read past the clickbait-y title (don't worry, the writer is a
woman too), but it led me to the interesting site fiverr.com "Freelance
services for the lean entrepreneur".

Maybe I'm just late to this game but this site fascinated me! In addition to
paying people to play games with you, you can also pay someone to record a
message of your own choosing in a (not too good) Bernie Sanders voice
([https://www.fiverr.com/waynewilco/record-a-voiceover-as-
bern...](https://www.fiverr.com/waynewilco/record-a-voiceover-as-bernie-
sanders))

~~~
djsumdog
Yea I had never heard of that until I read today's Penny Arcade:

[https://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2017/05/15/supply-and-
dem...](https://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2017/05/15/supply-and-demand)

..which made me think Fiverr was some kinda of Twitch like site aimed at
gamers, but no it's just a general site for connecting free lancers. It's
interesting how you see really weird thing pop up on this kind of service. But
I'm sure there's equally weird stuff on Kickstarter and Etsy.

